# Kauf beim Großhändler, wie siehts mit der Garantie aus****?



## ssilver (24. Februar 2011)

hallo, ich wollte über einen kollegen der eine gewerbeschein besitzt bei einem großhändler einen fernseher holen. leider kann man nicht einen einzeln kaufen sondern drei stück. Ich würde dann zwei davon ggf bei ebay verkaufen. Doch wie siehts mit der garantie aus? Muss ich bzw. mein kollege als ,,gewerbetreibender'' die garantie selber geben oder bekomme ich ganz normal wie im jedem laden eine garantie rechnung, die ich dem käufer bei ebay geben kann, sodass er bei probleme weiss an wen er sich wenden muss.

DANKE


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2011)

Moin,

ich denke, dass die Garantie auf das Gerät von Hersteller kommt und erstmal weniger was mit dem Verkäufer zu tun hat (wobei Du als Verkäufer allerdings freiwillig Garantieleistungen anbieten kannst).

Als gewerblicher (online-)Verkäufer unterliegst Du aber der 2-jährigen *Gewährleistungpflicht *

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo ssilver,
wie Klaus schon gesagt hat, ist die Garantie herstellerabhängig und hat in erster Linie wenig mit dem Verkäufer zu tun. 
Ein etwas spannender Punkt ist hier die Gewährleistung, da die von Verkäufer garantiert werden muss. Dass diese 2 Jahre lang sein sollte ist mir jedoch neu. Näheres findest du zusammengefasst im Wiki  oder in den einigen Paragrafen des BGB siehe juris.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,

wie in Deinem Wiki-Link schon steht (oben der 2. Absatz) :


> In der Europäischen Union bestimmt die Richtlinie 1999/44/EG Mindeststandards für die Gewährleistung beim gewerblichen Verkauf an private Endverbraucher.* Insbesondere darf die Verjährungsfrist zwei Jahre ab Lieferung nicht unterschreiten* und innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate muss die Beweislast in der Regel beim Verkäufer liegen. Die Gewährleistungsansprüche bestehen gegenüber dem Verkäufer, nicht dem Hersteller der Ware.



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (27. Februar 2011)

@vfl_freak: wunderbar, wer lesen kann ist halt doch mal wieder klar im Vorteil. Danke dafür! Mir war dabei bisher nur die Zeit der Beweislastumkehr (6 Monate) bekannt und bei Technik aus kem Konsumgütergeschäft greift dann meist eher die Herstellergarantie als die Gewährleistung des Verkäufers. Aber die Ausnahme bestätigt hier dann bekanntermaßen auch die Regel.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------

